# 30 Goldens arrive in US from Turkey



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

More Goldens arrived in Atlanta sponsored by Adopt-A-Golden rescue. So good to hear they will have a chance for the life they deserve.
Story below:

http://www.abc3340.com/story/29861388/group-rescues-golden-retrievers-from-turkey


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I hope each and every one of them finds a good loving home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!!*

Praying each and every one of these beautiful babies finds a very loving home!
God Bless Adopt a Golden in Atlanta!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is really great, thanks for sharing this.

You can follow Adopt a Golden Atlanta on FB for updates, they've posted several pictures. 

https://www.facebook.com/AdoptAGoldenAtlanta

If you'd like to make a donation, here's the link and more info about them from their website-

http://www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com/turkeydogs.asp

If anyone is interested in adopting one of these dogs when they are available, here's the link for AGA's website-

Adopt a Golden Atlanta - Golden Retriever Rescue Organization Serving the Southeast

Their sister group Adopt a Golden Birmingham has taken 6 of the Turkey dogs, here is their FB page-

https://www.facebook.com/AdoptAGoldenBirmingham?fref=ts

Their website-

Adopt a Golden Birmingham - A golden retriever rescue organization serving Birmingham and other areas of Alabama

Information about the dogs, adopting and if you want to make a donation-

Adopt a Golden Birmingham: Turkey Dogs Rescue


----------

